# mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

Anybody else with a 2.oL mk3 have a rough idle, when warm the idle fluctuates slightly and every once and a while bucks like a misfire. No CEL so i have to guess, i changed the fuel filter, plugs, cap and rotor, and did an injector cleaning(the real kind, not the s**t you pour in the tank) and so far no change. If you have or have had this problem, let me know cuz i'm stumped.
thanks
Shaun


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

check the ignition coil. what's the weather like when you experience the symptoms?


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (94jedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_check the ignition coil. what's the weather like when you experience the symptoms?

yep, my coil caused this problemo














, but then after replacing it, it was back to normal


----------



## kingkong3010 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (DaFabolous2.0)*

yeah, mine is similar. The weather is very hot and humid recently. this problem normally occurs when the car has driven for few days. It also tend to have in the first few kms. 
Can anyone suggest a place to purchase a coil for 94 Golf 2.0? A reasonable one, most important of all, I am overseas. Would like to have someone can ship it over. (mine coil is pretty bad shape, rust inside and oxidize all over it) What about the ignition wires? Would that be as well? Anyone got some reasonably good ignition wires for sale? Iwill pay for the postal.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (kingkong3010)*

Order an MSD Blaster 2 coil from summit along with the special clamp for it. $45.00 or less


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (94jedi)*

hot and sunny usually, it does it all the time, wet or dry. I changed the wires today, and had agood look at the coil, other than two small(and i mean small) cracks on the corners, it looks ok.








i'm so lost


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

on another note, does anybody know how to take off the idle stabilizer valve?


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

Bump. I realy need advice...


----------



## wobbuiltgli (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

Those cracks on the coil could be it. With the engine running, spray water onto the coil. See if the engine reacts at all to it.


----------



## 94Golfer (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (wobbuiltgli)*

Another thing is the the plug wires start to arc against the head and that will give you the probs. I messed with the probs you had for a long time and new wires did the trick. For a quick fix you can remove the metal sheild on the wires and thatll get you by for a little while. Also cleaning the intake helps a bunch too. Get a new cap and rotor while your at it. German only stuff. parts4vw.com is a good source for parts. also rocky mountain motorworks was good cause they had lifetime warranty on there parts plus free shipping.


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

How clean is your intake manifold? How about the breather filter and tubes to the throttle tube and block? I cleaned them and my car runs great. The Idle air temp sensor is plugged into the manifold and I believe cleaning my mani and this helped. Does cost must to pull apart and clean, so give it a try. You just need a manifold gasket from the dealer or online parts store and maybe another breather filter and gasket if you break it like me.


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

Oh, then again it could be the "1600" watts of pure funkin-power!


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

Well, i have replaced the following so far...
Cap 
Rotor
Wires
Plugs
o2 sensor(it was giving code p0134)no codes now
cleaned the TB
cleaned the MAF
cleaned all the ground connections on the ECU + Coil pack
Injector cleaning(the real kind not the s**t you pt in the tank)
I'm not sure what im gonna do next, but it seems better now








We'll see...


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

Do you notice the problem off idle or idle only?


----------



## wobbuiltgli (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (Roadkill)*

did you try this "With the engine running, spray water onto the coil. See if the engine reacts at all to it."


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

at idle only, and only when the engine is at full running temp.
I tried spraying the coil with water. Nothing at all.
It has been abnormally dry around here lately, no rain in over two weeks.


----------



## benjie-l.a (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: (Roadkill)*

i had this same problem,.. it would idle really oddly and buck alot... i found out that i had a vacuum leak and a few hoses were pretty beat up,.. so replaced w/ghetto temp. replacement (read: crpapy hose, some clamps and some tape) and noticed a bit of a diffrence,.. so i went out and purchased all the stuff from the dealership (expensive) and it idles happily at 900 again : )


----------



## kingkong3010 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (94Golfer)*

94 golfer, is it easy to take off the metal wrapping of the plugwire? it's so weird they put metal on it, right? Also, can u advice any technique to take it off? I am going to do it soon, since I notice humidity & heat really affects the first few kms of the car.


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (94Golfer)*

What metal heat sheild?


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (manyDUBs)*

Though it sounds a bit exaggerated, what he is describing sounds like typical 2.0 idle behavior. They are not know to be that smooth and could be considered quite rough next to some Japanese competition. Both my '97 and '03 2.0 motors have had unsteady idles since new. Your sitting at a light and it will feel like a miss for a second and you see the rpm's fluctuate. IMHO, it is just behaving like a 2.0


----------



## 94Golfer (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (shftat6)*

The metal shield is a noise supressor which some say should always be used but I have used them without them on and they work fine. 
The metal shield is located on the end of the spark plug wire where is connects to the plug. I just use a screwdriver and pliers to remove. This is a temp fix though for bad wires. What happens is that the wires break down and will arch on the sheild against the head. Removing it will help for a few thousand miles. Also sometimes the wires will arch on the head and you can see it. I found mine only by really listening to the engine. After hearing engine miss I also heard a snapping sound. Ended up being a bad wire arching..... After cleaning the intake the 2.0 idles better. 
When mine runs well it doesnt idle bad at all. I just still have the distributor probs I am dealing with......Buy Bosch only (new)


----------



## 948v (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (94Golfer)*

Bump for this dude, Im having the same problem, when its hot out and the fan switch turns on, the car starts to buck under acceleration


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: mk3 2.0L misfire/rough idle (manyDUBs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manyDUBs* »_How clean is your intake manifold? How about the breather filter and tubes to the throttle tube and block? I cleaned them and my car runs great. The Idle air temp sensor is plugged into the manifold and I believe cleaning my mani and this helped. Does cost must to pull apart and clean, so give it a try. You just need a manifold gasket from the dealer or online parts store and maybe another breather filter and gasket if you break it like me.
















Try cleaning this stuff, it does not cost much at all and it will help!!


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2001)

i have already cleaned all of the above, it didnt change much


----------



## dieselpower04 (Jan 12, 2008)

Im having the same prob with my girls car. Any new ideas?


----------



## unc1185 (Dec 20, 2008)

I will forever blame my ignition coil when my car runs ****ty... :laugh:


----------



## hakershermarkt (Oct 31, 2009)

I've had this exact same problem for a long time without any CEL. 
I hated it, because after I offload a bunch of money into something else, (like new exhaust, brakes, or whatever) there is still that little flutter in the engine to remind me that I can never solve ALL of the problems... 

Anyway, after going on vacation for a couple weeks, I fired er up and the CEL came on. Nothing about the engine seemed to be running any differently though. 
I scanned it with VAG-COM and got: 

"1 Fault Found: 
17884 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Insufficient Vacuum" 

ie: Vacuum leak. 
Check your whole vacuum system. If you need to, get some really soapy water and wet down the vacuum lines and look for bubbles. 

Why it came on after sitting for a while, I have no idea. Maybe the leak in the vacuum somehow became larger? 

Ignition coils are fairly easy to detect. Get a spray bottle and spray them with water. If your engine jitters, then you've found the cause.


----------

